# How to Bid jobs



## Racer 28S (Nov 16, 2004)

Is there a calculation or a formula for bidding properties, there has to be a better way then just looking and guessing.


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

I look and guess, the condo complexes I do are never the same nor are they any sort of regular shape. Also because I am responsible for city walks, common walks, driveway and front steps...the sizes and shapes of these also mater. There probably is a formula for square or rectangle lots with no obstacles. Depending on if there are curbs or other obstructions, again that would have an effect on pricing.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Everyone has a certain way they bid jobs so your going to get quite a few different responces.My area most driveways are $25 so if you do the math thats $100/hr since a driveway for me takes less than 15 minutes to do.Try to add up fuel,insurance,cost of truck + plow and the wage I wish to get and divide by number of events per season and that number divided by number of accounts.Thats how I can tell how much each property needs to make me each year to be profitable.

The more accounts the less each property needs to bring in each season.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Racer 28S;337444 said:


> Is there a calculation or a formula for bidding properties, there has to be a better way then just looking and guessing.


Yes..............


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

procut1;337496 said:


> Yes..............


??????????? Eh'


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Commercial property - i measure it and figure out production rates for the equipement available. If its a monthly you can go online and get 10 year averages for snow falls so you can get a safe number of events per season.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

starc;337452 said:


> I look and guess, the condo complexes I do are never the same nor are they any sort of regular shape. Also because I am responsible for city walks, common walks, driveway and front steps...the sizes and shapes of these also mater. There probably is a formula for square or rectangle lots with no obstacles. Depending on if there are curbs or other obstructions, again that would have an effect on pricing.


I think most guys around here "look and guess" Thats why bids for the same property range from $15,000 to $80,000. Way too many guys without a clue getting into a market that they dont belong, with property managers that dont check insurance and references.


----------



## Flake Chaser (Dec 17, 2006)

Amen procut1. I lost a bid because someone under bid me by $300. I don't know how the hell they'll make any money on it.


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

procut1;337743 said:


> I think most guys around here "look and guess" Thats why bids for the same property range from $15,000 to $80,000. Way too many guys without a clue getting into a market that they dont belong, with property managers that dont check insurance and references.


I don't mean in that sense, I'm not an idiot. My looking and guessing come with years of experience. I don't see the point of spending half a day doing and estimate when I can drive through and come up with the same price in 2 minutes....Most property managers here require, insurance, references, equipment list etc, atleast the ones I work for. I actually do high end condos, the cheapest unit in the places I work in sell for 550,000 to 700,000


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

It really helps to have some experience under your belt, I look at a new bid and say to myself, well this is similar to that other property that took 40 minutes so I'll bid .....?

Measuring things off help, for example I know I can cover 100' of sidewalk in 30 seconds, so with my 21" blower I'll make 3 passes and it should take 2 minutes tops.

I know with my 8' plow and wings I can plow 1 acre in about 35 minutes.

Salting 1 acre can use 11-18, 50lb bags of salt or more, just depends.

Sorry, no real formula


----------

